# Wellington or Spencer



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if the ice is off of either Spencer Lake or Wellington Reservoir...thinking about taking the boat out this weekend if one or the other is ice-free.

Thanks.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Rob... I have a feeling both will be open by then... My lake was 90% ice covered yesterday and when I left for work @ 2pm today it was over 1/2 open...... gotta love these warmer south winds!!!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I was at Spencer today. It completely free.


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it true that there are pike in upper wellington reservoir, if not what fish are in there


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have caught several nice largemouth here but didnt know what other fish were here


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

wellington upground has largemouth a few smallmouth bluegills ( big) crappie channel cats a few pike some carp perch and a few walleye. and if your lucky you might see the white/orange carp swimming around. really fun place to fish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a few saugeye left also.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Some nice catfish in both Upper and Lower Wellington Reservoirs.


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

the pike are actually spawning in the upground


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wellington Upground is an awesome place to fun fish. We had a small tourny there 2 years ago and my dad caught a 6.5lb Largemouth. There are tons of 12 - 14" bass there and some nice ones too every now and then. My Best fishing is done at 10 - 25 ft deep. The lake is also gin clear and in the summer super weedy which is probly why the BIG ones are hard to catch. I did catch a Pike last year that was around 28" long.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks to all for the replies...I understand it rained pretty hard back home today, so we'll see whether I get out at all...seems I almost always pick up a pike when I fish there even though I really haven't targeted them.


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for the info on the pike. been there several times for largemouth, caught 30 in four hours there, with 2 of us on a boat. I hooked into something big there on one trip, broke my st croix in half. Probably just a snapper or something.


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone into musky fishing, looking for a good spot here in ohio


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

try clearfork


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

what good fish are in spencer?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Cats (Big 'uns, too!), gills, crappie, and bass. Carp too.


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would love to have a tournament there at the wellington res. Upper, I dont care for the lower, we should make a date and have one there


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey loomis im in  i love that place


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sweet, Hope we can get some more people


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Whos in say I


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

sorry it said i had to put in at least 10 letters...lol


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok so far theres gonna be two of us. Great I guess none likes wellington


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm In and I'm sure I can drag a few more depending on the date.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

is welington upper elec only, (do i have to remove my outboard)?


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have seen big boats there but I dont know for sure


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

you can have an outboard on your boat but cant use it. i keep mine tipped up, unless the wind is blowing bad then i drop it to keep my a$$ end from going in circles


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

About the date, I can plan around it so I am down for when ever. When is a good date for you ranger


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

I am fishing a few tournaments early in the spring so Saturday April 19th Would be a good day. I will be fishing Mosquito a lot becuase I'm fishing that Mosquito Madness 10,000 for first place tourny there on May 3rd & 4th. Saturdays usually work best for me.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Im in on the 12th of april or the 20th


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

i'll play just so i can take smallie75's money. havent been to wellington in a couple years, but always have fun there.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

april 20th ill be at nimisila


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

12th or the 26th? flippin fool

how about it Ranger91


I have 2 more that want in.


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

I guess the 26th works better. Was going to hit Mosquito that day but I can do Wellington instead.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

if we go the 12th i might get a handful of guys to come. the 27 i start my club.... at wellington


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

it doesnt matter wich one


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

12th can work, either is good for me. Who wants to take the lead on this. Make up the basic rules, entry fee, single or team? I have 3 guys including myself that will fish either dates. Just a thought of $20-$10bb or in that ballpark ! Anymore input on the dates and such? Forecast looks iffy for the 12th- weather guys suck so who knows- weather isn't the problem with cold or rain- it's the wind or typhoon wellington gets on breezy days. Backup morning plan if it gets crazy can be findley SP or Spencer? They have slots but it's just a thought.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

lets make it a team tournament. it might help with 2 guys in the boat for the typhoons...lol i have scales i can bring. ive got some rules for my club if you need some. let me know


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in for the 12th...


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

the weather looks crappy for the 12 th but I think I can make it


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

today would of been a good day


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, are we going to do something or not. The weather does look like it's going to blow and we do have more time. Maybe we can shoot for a day in May. Let's make an official date so we can then tell some more people and get better organized.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

may sounds much better. water will be warmer too...lol as long as its not may 18 im good. i can bring people too. do we want to cap this at a certain number of people? do we want team or individual? what time? does anyone have any preference? how long? (6, 7, 8, hours? or1/2 hour  ). we need some peoples input here.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

I just looked at my calendar, May does not look good for me! I have the 11th and the 11th only open. And that is Mothers Day. But I might as well fill that day too. So if anyone wants that day I'm in. June and July are more open. Id like to fish with you guys but it looks like it may not work for me. If it happens again I'll try and make that one. I am really thinking of holding a weekday pot tourny every week there. Say 5-9pm $20 a team, being 1 or 2 to a team. $5 optional BB. Held on Tuesday nights. Anyone interested? Probably have at least 5 teams already. 

As for the rules times and dates of a day tournament My opinion is 8 hours- Team, 1-2 for a team. 14 inch instead of 12" No participant cut-off- Even though Wellington is small- it tends to fish big because you can catch em from 6'' to 35' throughout the whole lake. $30 a team, $10 BB
1-5 pays first,6-10 pays first and second and so on..... Dates that I'm good. 4-12,possible 4-20, 5-11, slim chance on the 5-10- 6-14,6-15, Times 7-3pm

I'm in favor of the 14" limit and less then 5 limit. Either way it's not a big deal, just thought we can catch 12'' all day. 

Lastly- I'm still planning on fishing saturday- if it is to bad Im headed to ladue. So that's my story- if anyone still wants to fish Saturday for bragging rights, let me know! Still looking to meet some of you guys.

Flippin Fool can you send me the info of the other trail that is visiting Wellington. Your schedule was good, but I can only fish the 27th at Wellington- it would be a lot with member fee and event fee to just fish 1. Plus I don't think the guys in your club would appreciate that either- A 1 and done.... but interested in the other schedule to see how that looks. Thanks....


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

FYI, went out for crappie last night. Just after dusk, a 6+ pound bass took my minnow. Got him to shore, just over 20", had a mouth quite a bit bigger than my fist. It was my personal best bass.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

why cant i catch those during tournaments there  thats a pig


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

how about the 17th or the 18th. 6 hours, and no pissing in the water. Cause my hands are gonna be in there alot pulling all my fish in the boat. start at 7 am. there thats my input. I will still be there this saturday hopefully catchin some fish in the rain.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice bass Worm- was it on light tackle? 

Wind forecast is getting better for Saturday, let's still give it a go! 
Anyone?

Loomis I may see you there if I'm not on Ladue...


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

I ll be in the crapiest smallest boat there little 9'4 bass tender. hope to see some people fishing


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Caught it on my ultralight using spider silk 10lb test braid. (4 lb dia). Felt like a crappie, not much fight in him at all.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

its only gonna feel like 41 at the warmest point, sw winds 10-15 and showers. i dont know about you but that leads to a miserable day on an upground reservoir for saturday


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

I ll still be there better than a good day with the wife.LOL


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not bringing the boat though, to windy.Also not gonna rain till about 3 or 4. Wind 17 mph for most of the day.


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Uhh, went to wellington today. I was there for about 45 seconds, and I left. Needless to say the weatherman lied. He said 17 mph winds, I think it was more like I dont know felt like 50mph but whatever. Any way I didnt catch jack squat in the 45 seconds I was there. I think I got a bite. Frost bite. Lets just put it this way, I had a better shot of getting hit with a brick.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

aren't you glad we decided not to do it today...lol


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be out this evening. If conditions are crap, I'll be poking elsewhere, (Findley or Spencer). Will post results.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

is it still murky or did it clear up already?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Wellington should still be fairly clear. Findley was still murky last time I checked. Spencer, I'm not sure. I'll check Findley 1st, then Wellington, then Spencer if all else fails.


----------



## loomis11303 (Mar 22, 2008)

Went to the findlay reservoir today, as in findlay Ohio, very choppy and very windy, water looked clear though. Also went by the fostoria reservoir not to bad there but didnt have time to fish


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

there is some awesome smallmouth fishing out there in findlay res. i personally like number 1 for the smallies. but number 2 has good ones also.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Sunday was windy @ Wellington and Spencer, few gills at spencer, that was about it.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Went to Wellington upground today and it was way to windy. Finley was MUDDY! 2"-3" visability.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

are you up for are little tournament on wellington nicholas?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I will be at the upper this eve, I will post with pic or get skd....


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

well joe, its 1:21a.m. and no pic


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

no fish, guys, but it was a nice night


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Hey Flippin I noticed you didn't call me about a tournament at Wellington. Come on man! Give a brother a chance to pre fish before your tourney. Been out there lately?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

mark, ive been there once this year. on the way home from the spring open we stopped in for about an hour got 1 about 3-3.5 lbs see ya sunday


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm hitting wellington for the first time this year. I should be there around 5:00pm and will probably stay until dark. I'll let everyone know how many I caught when I get back home tonight. I'll try to get some pics if I catch anything good!!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

its 11:45 and no post.... could ranger91 be the next victim of the wellington skunks


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hit it Tuesday- took 15 or so- best 5 going 12-13#'s

Bama bug trick worm on the inside weed edge 8-10ft,
Pointer jerkbait inside edge.
Drop shot robo worm 26-32 ft (weeds)

48-52 temps wind S SW 5-15


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

Fantastic evening of fishing. Started fishing around 5:30pm and ended at 9:00pm Caught 8, the biggest was right about 3 lbs. The rest were the usual 14 to 15 inchers. All fish came deep 16ft and one at 24ft. Water temp was 49-50. MUST FISH SLOW and DOWNSIZE!!!!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

where the pic ranger


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

sounds like i need to get my butt back out there


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i wonder if the bluegills are biting good yet?


----------



## Ranger91 (Mar 30, 2007)

Honestly, I forgot the camera. I think I'm going back this evening. Going to take the kids out. I'll try to remember the camera this time!!

Anyone up for a little tournament tommorow at the Upground. I'm either going to go there in the morning or over to Portage Lakes.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

make it sunday and Ill be there.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

im booked both days this weekend


----------

